# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر >  >  (أحبك قد دقات قلبي و أكثر)

## القلب_الحنون

*رقم القصيدة 326   (**أحبك قد دقات قلبي و أكثر) * 

*  أحبك قد دقات قلبي و أكثر                              أحبك و حبي لك ما يتغير*

*  حبيبي مقدر على بعدك أنا مقدر                        مقدر أشوفك تزعل أو تتكدر*

*  أفديك بروحي و حياتي                                  بس حبك أنا مخسر*

*  حبي لك حبيبي أكثر مما تتصور                       حبي لك ما ينوصف و لا يتفسر*

*  أحبك قد دقات قلبي و أكثر                              أحبك و حبي لك ما يتغير*

*  أشم فيك ريحة الريحان و المسك و العنبر             طول ليلي على ذكراك أنا أسهر*

*  حبيبي و الله على فرقاك أنا مقدر                       لو حبك كل العالم حبي لك أنا أكبر*

*  أحبك قد دقات قلبي و أكثر                              أحبك و حبي لك ما يتغير*

*  حبك بقلبي كل يوم يزداد و يكثر                        يا فل يا يسمين يا ربيع أخضر*

*  مقدر أعيش من غيرك أنا مقدر                         ما حبيت أنا سواك يا حلو يا سكر* 

*  أحبك قد دقات قلبي و أكثر                              أحبك و حبي لك ما يتغير*
* &&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&*
*وسلامتكم جميعاً*
*الأربعاء*
*17/10/1427هـ   8/11/2006م*

----------


## malaak

رائعة وأكتر

----------


## أمل الظهور

في غاية الروعه 

سلمت يداك

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## نور الهدى

الله يعطيك العافية القلب الحنون 

وعساك على القوة واكثر 

والله يوفقك اكثر واكثر 

تحياتي واحترامي لك 

ام محمد

----------


## القلب_الحنون

> رائعة وأكتر



الف شكرلك اختي الكريمه(ملاك) على كرم المرور
ربي يهنيك ويسعدك

----------


## القلب_الحنون

> في غاية الروعه 
> 
> سلمت يداك
> 
> يعطيك العافيه



اختي الكريمه(أمل الظهور) الروعة الحقيقيه هو كرم لطفك واخلاقك ومرورك الكريم والدائم
الف شكرلك وربي يوفقك ويسعدك

----------


## القلب_الحنون

> الله يعطيك العافية القلب الحنون 
> 
> وعساك على القوة واكثر 
> 
> والله يوفقك اكثر واكثر 
> 
> تحياتي واحترامي لك 
> 
> ام محمد



الله يقويك ويحفظك من كل شر اختي الكريمه(ام محمد) والف شكرلك وربي يهنيك ويسعدك

----------


## شمعه تحترق

عدد دقات قلبي ال حيروني
وكثر ما الاهل لجلك عاتبوني
وعدد ذرات لرمال
أنا قلبي لكم مال
ولاغيرك أحد يملا عيوني

وعدد ماتنفست كل الخلايق
أناماشوف غيرك بيا لايق
رقيق وزين لأفعال
ولامثلك بلرجال
ولاغيرك أحد يملا عيوني .







الحنون ..

تأسرني الكلمه الصادقه

وتدفعني للكتابه...

هكذا فعلت بي حروفك

((تقبل إضافتي))

----------


## ام باسم

*احببتك لا أعرف كيف عقلى حائر* 
*قلبى حائر كل شىء حولى حائر* 
*كل شىء يسألنى لماذا كل ذلك التلهف* 
*على رؤيك لماذا تلمع عيناي فرحا حين تراك* 
*لماذا يخفق قلبى وأحس وكأن نبضه ازاد* 
*وادركت انه حبك يسرى بدمى دون ان اشعر* 


*رائع ماتكتبه* 

*موفق ان شاء الله*

----------


## القلب_الحنون

> عدد دقات قلبي ال حيروني
> وكثر ما الاهل لجلك عاتبوني
> وعدد ذرات لرمال
> أنا قلبي لكم مال
> ولاغيرك أحد يملا عيوني
> 
> وعدد ماتنفست كل الخلايق
> أناماشوف غيرك بيا لايق
> رقيق وزين لأفعال
> ...



شمعه تنير لتحترق من أجل غيرها اختي الكريمه (شمعه تحترق) اقبلي مني هذه الهلوسة رداً على ماتفضلتي به من أعذب وأجمل الكلمات  ولو انها قصيرة وليس بمقامك 
__________________________________________________  __________________________
حبيتك حب للأبد
وانا ماانسى حبك أبد
لوعطوني كنوز وذهب
انا ماعوفك ابد
ياأجمل من كل البشر
ياشمعه منوره البلد
انا ماانسى حبك ابد
__________________________________________________  ______________________
هذا ولك مني كل التحايا والتقدير والأحترام وربي يسعدك ويسترعليك

----------


## القلب_الحنون

> *احببتك لا أعرف كيف عقلى حائر* 
> *قلبى حائر كل شىء حولى حائر* 
> *كل شىء يسألنى لماذا كل ذلك التلهف* 
> *على رؤيك لماذا تلمع عيناي فرحا حين تراك* 
> *لماذا يخفق قلبى وأحس وكأن نبضه ازاد* 
> *وادركت انه حبك يسرى بدمى دون ان اشعر*  
> 
> *رائع ماتكتبه*  
> 
> *موفق ان شاء الله*





الى حبيبتي التي أحببتوها من كل كياني

انا لن انساك ياقرة الأعياني

أنتي لوبذت الحب والمعاني

انتي كل همسه في حياتي

انتي أحلامي ومتناني

انتي ذكرياتي أنتي أغلى الوجود في حياتي

حبيبتي هذا احساس قلبي

فأرجو ان لايغيرك الزماني

حبيبتي ونور عيني بنتي الحبيبه(ام بسومه) حبيب قلبي الف شكرلك وربي يهنيك ويسعدك

----------


## اسير الهوى

صح لسانك وسلمت اناملك..
ياسر..

----------


## القلب_الحنون

> صح لسانك وسلمت اناملك..
> ياسر..



الف شكرلك اخي الكريم(ياسرعلي) وربي يسعدك

----------


## إيلاف

*القلب الحنون ..*
*رائع احساس الحب الصادق الذي سكن هذه السطور ..*
*سلمت يداك .. وننتظر جديدك ..*
*إيلاف ..*

----------


## القلب_الحنون

> *القلب الحنون ..*
> 
> *رائع احساس الحب الصادق الذي سكن هذه السطور ..*
> *سلمت يداك .. وننتظر جديدك ..*
> 
> *إيلاف ..*



الله يسلمك ويحفظك من كل سوء اختي الكريمه( إيلاف) على كرم المرور الدائم
وربي يوفقك ويسعدك دنيا وآخره يارب

----------


## القلب_الحنون

> كلمات رائعة وجميله وشكرا لمروركم (ام سيمون )



شكراً لكرم مرورك اخي الكريمه(ام سيمون) مع تحياتي و احترامي لك

----------


## القلب_الحنون

> كلمات جميلة وفيها عذوبه شاعرية تحياتي والى الامام 
> وشكرا لمروركم الكريم



الف شكرلك اختي الكريمه(ام سيمون)  مع تحياتي وحترامي لك

----------


## محمد

يــ ع ـــطيك الف ع ـــافيه وع ــساك ع القوهـ

----------


## عاشقة أ*ح*م*د

شكر القلب الحنون 

على هذه الكلمات الرائعه والجميله

والله يعطيك العافيه وسلمت 

اناملك...

----------


## القلب_الحنون

> يــ ع ـــطيك الف ع ـــافيه وع ــساك ع القوهـ



الله يعافيك ويسعدك اخي الكريم(محمد) والف شكرعلى كرم المرور

----------


## القلب_الحنون

> شكر القلب الحنون 
> 
> على هذه الكلمات الرائعه والجميله
> 
> والله يعطيك العافيه وسلمت 
> 
> اناملك...



الشكرلله ثم لك اختي الكريمه( عاشقة المصطفى أحمد)  والف شكرلك على كرم المرور
وربي يوفقك ويسعدك
مع احترامي لك

----------


## حور الجنان

سلمت يمناك

----------


## القلب_الحنون

> سلمت يمناك



الله يسلمك ويحفظك من كل شر ويستر عليك ربي اختي الكريمه(حور الجنان) والف شكرلك على كرم المرور

----------

